
Guard-my-mabook-when-i-am-away.sh - jayeshsalvi
https://gist.github.com/jay3sh/41d5f10293ba2aaa4019ec93766f4fdf
======
beamatronic
# When you are working on your macbook sitting in cafe and you have to go pee,
# you need some way to guard you machine.

This script is a great idea, but to me the cost/benefit of leaving the machine
on the table is simply too high. There is no way I would ever consider leaving
the machine unattended in a public place for any length of time.

~~~
lwhalen
This. I semi-regularly work from cafe's, etc, and I would never in a million
years leave my laptop unattended for any length of time either.

